# Personalizing one's Harmony 880



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

First of all, I have to say again that I just _*love *_my Harmony 880! It's almost as good as sex. :grin:

I'm using a cool Halloween pic as wallpaper for my Harmony's LCD wallpaper but was wondering if there's some place to download more wallpapers for the 880. Some place that doesn't have all those popup ads or other malware crap that try to get into your PC when you download stuff.

Any suggestions?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

You might want to look around for link on http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?2118

There is also a link to a guys site that has a bunch of logos for your favorites.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Heres another link for logos for the favorites.

http://www.satlogo.com/hi-res/a_1.html


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Those are pretty cool, but I admit I'm looking more for decorative ones rather than a channel logo. No biggie.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I knew they weren't exactly what you were looking. I was hoping you would find a link off of the ones i provided and then find use for the logos. Oh well. Good luck.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh, I appreciate your mentioning that link. I've bookmarked it for now anyway.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can also make your own backgrounds pretty easily from any graphic you find or create.


----------



## KillerBox (Sep 19, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> First of all, I have to say again that I just _*love *_my Harmony 880! It's almost as good as sex. :grin:


You must be doing something wrong!


----------



## spreggin (Oct 1, 2007)

www.digitalblasphemy.com there are some cool free ones...


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> First of all, I have to say again that I just _*love *_my Harmony 880! It's almost as good as sex. :grin:
> 
> I'm using a cool Halloween pic as wallpaper for my Harmony's LCD wallpaper but was wondering if there's some place to download more wallpapers for the 880. Some place that doesn't have all those popup ads or other malware crap that try to get into your PC when you download stuff.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Lord Vader, Smoke asked me to stop by and give you the link to a really great backgrounds site I found. You can sort by size at the top of the page OR just use the dropdown under each picture and select a resolution all the way up to 1080p

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date&w=1680&h=1050


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I suppose the true DBSTalker would use his avatar for the background. Personally I use a fairly generic one that enhances the contrast of the words.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I suppose the true DBSTalker would use his avatar for the background. Personally I use a fairly generic one that enhances the contrast of the words.


Naa.. True DBSTalker would swipe the DBSTalk logo


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I suppose the true DBSTalker would use his avatar for the background. Personally I use a fairly generic one that enhances the contrast of the words.


:rolling: :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You can also make your own backgrounds pretty easily from any graphic you find or create.


Too much porn.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

These are the best options imo:

Made by me:









Made by SParker:









Makes the color buttons easier to find 

Originals from here:
http://squareworld.com


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> These are the best options imo:
> 
> Made by me:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll give these a try!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I see that top one and the Trekkie in me is reminded of LCARS, so I created this.

Don't worry that it's too dark. It will brighten right up when it's back lit on the remote. It also provides good enough contrast for the white labels to be legible.










Edit 10/30 - replaced .jpg version with a .gif one for cleaner graphics


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

My Feeble Attempt

View attachment 7135


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

The downside of making your wall paper incorporate the color buttons is that when you're running your DVD player, you still get the color button background.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ I don't.

You have to turn off the Harmony icons. Go to the _Remote Settings _tab. Click on _Select A Theme_. Highlight _Harmony No Icons _and hit Save.


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

ggergm said:


> ^ I don't.
> 
> You have to turn off the Harmony icons. Go to the _Remote Settings _tab. Click on _Select A Theme_. Highlight _Harmony No Icons _and hit Save.


Were you responding to my post? If so, the last that I knew wallpaper was the same no matter what activity/device you had selected.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry. I misunderstood.

If you downloaded my LCARS background from yesterday, do it again. I just reposted it as a .gif file. The .jpg looked blotchy at night. I also cleaned up the colors. It's still a little streaky but that's the remote's screen. Overall, it looks much better as a .gif.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I was updating my 880 last night since I had added new equipment. Doesn't the file size for backgrounds or slide shows have to be 160kb?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

It can't be any bigger than 160 KB. These are all less than 10 KB.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

ggergm said:


> It can't be any bigger than 160 KB. These are all less than 10 KB.


Which resolution do you have to use(for the Harmony) from the website that LarryFlowers linked to?

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date&w=1680&h=1050


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's my attempt at a D* background. It's simmilar to one above just modded a bit.
Make sure to click to get full graphic.


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm on a roll....
Make sure to click to get full graphic.


----------

